
AI can be trusted to take our 911 calls - myinnerbanjo
https://thenextweb.com/podium/2019/03/24/ai-can-be-trusted-to-take-our-911-calls/
======
masonic

      The ability to ask our TV for a movie
    

... isn't that reliable. For example, there is a Comcast commercial that has a
woman saying very clearly "show me Jurassic Park" to her remote. The film that
is actually pulled up is the Jurassic Park _sequel_ "The Lost World."

Wrong film. And that's _right in their own commercial._

Even once 911 AI exceeds humans in routing speed and accuracy, the first time
a life is lost because the AI drops, misroutes, or misprioritizes a call,
there will be an uproar.

